# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Vihen themelet e Shtëpisë - Muze të Ukshin Hotit

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Vihen themelet e Shtëpisë  Muze
 të Ukshin Hotit 


   Në Krushë të Madhe, e cila ndodhët në mes të Prizrenit, Rahovecit e Gjakovës, me rastin e 69 vjetorit të lindjes së veprimtarit të njohur, Mr. Ukshin Hoti, ditën e diel, me 17 qershor 2012, është vënë gurë themeli i Shtëpisë Muze, ndërsa në Shtëpinë e Kulturës u organizua Tribuna shkencore "Rëndësia dhe roli i veprës së profesorit Ukshin Hoti për çështjen shqiptare". Në tribunë folën: Moikom Zeqo, Agim Vinca, Smajl Latifi, Pajazit Nushi etj.
   Me këtë rast para masës së tubuar, për personalitetin e Ukshin Hotit folën: Smajl Latifi - kryetar i Komunës së Rahovecit, Islam Lauka - ambasadori i Shqipërisë në Kosovë, Afrim Hoti - vëllai i Ukshin Hotit, Albin Kurti - kryetar i Lëvizjes VV, Ekrem Kryeziu - bëshëkveprimtar i Ukshin Hotit etj.
   Në Shtëpinë Muze qytetarët nga të gjitha trevat do të kenë mundësi të njoftohen me veprimtarinë atdhetare të Prof. Ukshinit për bashkim kombëtar. Me këtë rast, u tha se ndërtimi i shtëpisë së re është një dëshmi që  në afërsi të shtëpisë së djegur, të rrënuar gjatë luftës, ku ka jetuar Ukshin Hoti, janë vënë themelet e ndërtimit të Shtëpisë-Muze. 
    Lopatat e para në themelet e kësaj shtëpie i vunë familjarët e Hotit, i biri Andini, vëllai Afrimi e motra Myrvetja, ambasadori i Shqipërisë në Kosovë, Islam Lauka, lideri i Vetëvendosjes Albin Kurti, Rexhep Selimi, kryetari i Rahovecit Smajl Latifi etj. 
    Po nga ky tubim iu adresua kërkesa Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës që Ukshin Hoti të shpallet akademik nderi, me arsyetimin se Hoti gjithë jetën e ka shkrirë për çështjen kombëtare me një guxim të pashoq. Po në këtë tubim u bë e ditur se presidenti i Shqipërisë, Bamir Topi e ka dekoruar Hotin me medaljen e Shqiponjës. 
   Para qindra qytetarëve nga Kosova, Shqipëria e Maqedonia, por edhe drejtues të institucioneve politike e shkencore, kryetari i Rahovecit, Smajl Latifi deklaroi se kjo shtëpi do të jetë informuese për gjeneratat e reja, të cilët do të kenë mundësi të njoftohen me punën dhe angazhimin e Ukshinit.
   Ambasadori i Shqipërisë në Kosovë, Islam Lauka, ka deklaruar se Ukshin Hoti është nga ata njerëz që ka datë të lindjes, por për shkak të madhështisë së tij, veçantisë së tij, jo si të gjithë njerëzit e zakonshëm, nuk ka datë vdekje, ai nuk ka as varr, sepse diktatorët e egër me shekuj ua kanë pas dhe ua kanë frikën kundërshtarëve, siç ishin Ukshin Hoti, sepse po të kishin varre ata tmerroheshin se varri mund të kthehej në Mekë, mund të kthejë në qendër të pelegrinazheve dhe frymëzim për përmbysjen e diktatorëve.
Veprën e veprimtarit Hoti e çmoi lart edhe lideri i Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, Albin Kurti.
    Albin Kurti ka theksuar se Ukshin Hoti kishte dije, guxim dhe veprim, por ishte profesori më i mirë për studentët, sepse gjithçka që bënte për studentët, ndërkohë që vetë studionte vazhdimisht.
   Por mbi të gjitha, sipas Albin Kurtit, Ukshin Hoti është personaliteti më i shquar i teorisë politike dhe i veprimtarisë në kohën më të re të kombit shqiptar.
    Vëllai i Ukshinit, Afrim Hoti falënderoi të gjithë pjesëmarrësit, duke u shprehur i bindur se ky muze do të përjetësojë historinë e Ukshin Hotit.
     Këto dy ngjarje janë organizuar me rastin e 69-vjetorit të lindjes së Ukshin Hotit, për fatin e të cilit prej 13 vjetësh ende nuk dihet asgjë.


     Kush është Ukshin Hoti?


   Ukshin Hoti u lind më 17 qershor 1943 në Krushë të Madhe të Rahovecit. 
Shkollën fillore e kreu në Rahovec, kurse atë të mesme e kreu në Prizren.    Shkencat politike i kreu në Zagreb, Kroaci, kurse studimet pasuniversitare i kreu në Beograd në seksionin për marrëdhënie ndërkombëtare politike dhe ekonomike. Ka specializue në Universitetet amerikane: në Chicgo, në Harvard në Boston, si dhe në Washington D.C.
    Në vitet 1970-1980 ushtroi detyra të ndryshme në pozita të ndryshme të jetës politike-shoqërore dhe arsimore të Kosovës.
    Pas një diskutimi në një mbledhje në Fakultetin Filozofik në Prishtinë më 19 Nëntor 1981, ku ai haptas i mbrojti kërkesat e studentëve shqiptar për Republikë të Kosovës në kuadër të Jugosllavisë, ai u dënua me 9 vjet burg, të cilat nga Gykata Supreme u reduktuan në 3,5 vjet. Pas lirimit nga burgu u kthye në vendlindje ku u izolua.
    Më 1990 punoi në Lubjanë, Slloveni, në revistat shqiptare Alternativa, Republika dhe Demokracia Autentike  DEA si redaktor deri më 1991, kur u mbyllën ato. Pastaj u kthye në Prishtinë ku punoi për një kohë në Universitetin e Prishtinës.
Në mars të 1993 u burgos për herë të dytë pasi që një vit më parë kishte organizuar homazh për dëshmorët e demokracisë në Brestovc. Në të njëjtin vit u rrah keq nga forcat speciale serbe pasi që kishte vizituar pjesëmarrësit e grevës së urisë në pallatin e shtypit në Prishtinë.
    Po ashtu më 1993, pasi e lëshoi Lidhjen Demokratike (LDK), Ukshin Hoti mori pjesë në tubimin mbarëkombëtar të organizuar nga përfaqësuesit politik në Tetovë (Maqedoni) ku u theksua nevoja e bashkimit kombëtar të shqiptarëve në një shtet të vetëm.
     Më 17 maj 1994 e dënuan me 5 vjet burg për arsyen se ishte pjesëmarrës i lëvizjes për Republikën e Kosovës.
    Më 16 maj 1999 kishte mbaruar afati i vuajtjes së dënimit politik prej pesë vjetësh. Të burgosurit shqiptarë dëshmojnë se në përcjellje të tre zyrtarëve të sigurimit serb atë ditë ai është nxjerrë nga burgu i Dubravës (Istog, Kosovë), ku ishin sjellë më parë të burgosurit shqiptarë nga burgu i Nishit (Serbi).
     Pas bombardimeve të NATO-së më 19 maj 1999, në burgun e Dubravës ka ndodhur masakra më e përgjakshme: janë ekzekutuar e masakruar 173 të burgosur shqiptarë nga forcat serbe.
    Babën e vëllain e Ukshin Hotit i kanë vrarë forcat serbe, bashkë me 30 kushërinj të tij e 174 bashkëfshatarë të Krushës së Madhe të Rahovecit
   Që nga data 16 maj 1999, mbi fatin e prof. Ukshin Hotit nuk dihet më asgjë!


      Për Mr. Ukshin Hoti kanë thënë:


Akademik Rexhep Qosja:

    Hoti - ky sot është simbol i vetëdijes historike, i ndërgjegjes dhe i qëndresës së pamposhtur shqiptare. Nuk është e çuditshme pse ky është emri më i kuptimshëm, më domethënës, më frymëzues në jetën tonë politike sot. Dhe, kjo tregon se populli ynë e çmon, ashtu siç duhet, njeriun e gatshëm për sakrifica. Dua të besoj se Ukshin Hoti do të dijë ta mbajë si duhet domethënien gjithëkombëtare, që rrezaton sot emri i tij."


   Ismail Kadare:

     Kam frikë se pikërisht ky nivel i lartë ka qenë edhe burim i fatkeqësisë, që e ka ndjekur hap pas hapi këtë martir...
     Është e papranueshme që një personalitet i një populli, pavarësisht se ç'partie i përket, ose nuk i përket, të mbahet në zinxhirë. Është fyerje për krejt atë popull. Më fort se kurrë, kombi shqiptar ka nevojë për njerëz të aftë e me nivel të lartë. Njerëzit e zotë janë princat e vërtetë të një kombi. Për fat të keq, princat goditen shpesh në mënyrë të vdekshme."

Moikom Zeqo:

   Ukshin Hoti nuk i përket harresës. Ai është në vetë thelbin e kujtesës së kombit. Qenia e tij intelektuale është e pashlyeshme dhe është prezent kudo. Kosova dhe kombi shqiptar kanë nevojë urgjente për mendimin e Ukshin Hotit... Ukshin Hoti sakrifikoi gjithçka dhe askush nuk ka të drejtë të jetë mosmirënjohës, të mos ketë respekt apo të mos përkulet me nderim përpara figurës së tij.
   Historia nuk pranon asnjë lloj alibie, qoftë edhe e formuluar mjeshtërishtsi truket e perstixhiatorëve të famshëm. Luftëtari i mendimit, i epikës shqiptare dhe ndërkombëtare, Ukshin Hoti nuk u fsheh, nuk iu shmang martirizimit. Dje dhe sot !


Adem Demaçi:

Në vitin 1998, me rastin e nominimit të Mr.Ukshin Hotit për çmimin Saharov, Adem Demaçi fitues i Çmimit Saharov për vitin 1991, i shkruan këtë letër deputetëve të parlamentit evropian:

Të nderuar anëtarë të Parlamentit Evropian,

të dashura zonja dhe zotërinj,

Me rastin e nominimit të Mr. Ukshin Hotit për çmimin Saharov, jam i lirë t'ju drejtohem me mbështetjen time për nominimin e tij. Unë jam i bindur se jo vetëm që çmimi do të shkojë në duart e duhura, por duke i dhënë çmimin Saharov një të burgosuri politik që vazhdon të vuajë dënimin e tij, ju do të lartësoni kuptimin e vetë çmimit nga pozita e mirënjohjes së thjeshtë në angazhimin politik.

Një angazhim i tillë sot është më se i nevojshëm për ndërtimin e një tablloje të plotë për Evropën, për theksimin e kontrasteve të mëdha ekzistuese, për shpjegimin e tyre dhe për dhënien e një vizioni të qartë mbi atë se çfarë do të duhej të ishte Evropa.

Në anën tjetër, z. Hoti është një avokat i përkushtuar i demokracisë, i të drejtave të njeriut dhe i paqes. Ai shfrytëzon arsyen dhe njohjen e tij brilante për të shpjeguar kuptimin e vërtetë të paqes dhe zbulimin e rrënjëve të saj në drejtësi. Gjithë jetën e tij ai e ka vënë në shërbim të luftës për paqen për të cilën Kosova sot ka nevojë më shumë se kurrë. Çmimi Saharov e meriton Ukshin Hotin, dhe Ukshin Hoti e meriton atë. 
Me konsideratat e mia më të thella.

Akademik Esat Stavileci:

   Kemi të bëjmë me një emër të intelektualit që sugjeron guximin politik, një emër të një eseisti politik që sjell shprehjen kompetente profesionale, që nxit fuqinë e të menduarit, ndërsa kur flasim për veprën e tij, kemi të bëjmë me një vepër të një njohësi të mirë të sistemeve politike e të marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare dhe për një vepër të historianit të çështjes shqiptare...

Dritëro Agolli:

    Ukshin Hoti është një nga politologët më të shquar të popullit tonë. Ai vetëm me këtë libër Filozofia politike e çështjes shqiptare e ka treguar që është një filozof i vërtetë në problemet e politikës, por jo të një politike vulgare. Ai e shikon politikën në prizmin e filozofisë, dhe nxjerr konkluzione në bazë të fakteve konkrete dhe të historisë së popullit tonë.
   Ai nuk i trajton problemet historike dhe kombëtare thjesht në mënyrë deskriptive. Duke lexuar librin e Ukshin Hotit ti ndjen një thellësi të madhe të mendimit të tij, por njëkohësisht ndjen edhe një krenari që ka njerëz të tillë të shquar vendi ynë në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Por këtu, në këtë fushë, dmth. të filozofisë politike, unë nuk kam lexuar ndonjë të dytë që të jetë më i zoti se Ukshin Hoti.

  Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------

